# Nakamichi N40T/N60T



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Has anybody purchased and installed either of these new amps?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I am interested in them, seem to be nice quality. May pick one up to try.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I just ordered the N60T, will post an update once I get it in


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

ANS said:


> I just ordered the N60T, will post an update once I get it in


What was the cost? I can't seem to find pricing on them.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

tenx82 said:


> What was the cost? I can't seem to find pricing on them.


Retail they are saying between $1,500-$1,800 (price not set yet)


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got them in, have a couple in stock, going to put the n40t on the bench, clamp it, and compare it to some of my reference amplifiers I have on hand.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

I like the style, looks nice, little cheesy, little classy.

Let us know how those tests go


----------



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m excited about these. I question how long the tubes will last and if they are readily available. Last, it’s hard to take Nakamichi seriously when I see the crap they have been putting out.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Selling Nakamichi home hifi around 1990 they were inconsistent. Tape decks and pre power amps awesome. CD players and recievers pretty average and crap value


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam Spade said:


> Selling Nakamichi home hifi around 1990 they were inconsistent. Tape decks and pre power amps awesome. CD players and recievers pretty average and crap value


and scientifically what does this have to do with there car tube hybrid amps 30 years later


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> and scientifically what does this have to do with there car tube hybrid amps 30 years later


The company has a history of being inconsistent. It's continued over the last 30 years


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam Spade said:


> The company has a history of being inconsistent. It's continued over the last 30 years


where's your scientific research and proof


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> where's your scientific research and proof


This is a personal anecdotal opinion


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam Spade said:


> This is a personal anecdotal opinion


than you should state that your OPINION is from 30 years ago selling home audio which has ZERO to do with 2020 car audio sport


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

*anecdotal*
an·ec·dot·al
Use *anecdotal* in a sentence

adjective

The definition of anecdotal is something that is story-like or something that is based on stories and retellings, not based on provable facts.

A funny story about the Roaring Twenties is an example of an anecdotal retelling of the past.
Asking everyone what they think about a specific subject is an example of collecting anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> *anecdotal*
> an·ec·dot·al
> Use *anecdotal* in a sentence
> 
> ...


Hugs porsche do you need a safe space? Are you're feelings still hurt?

Ps thanks but i already knew what anecdotal meant.


----------



## Vividi#12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just needs an AMT tube to be of an alternate timeline.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Porsche said:


> *anecdotal*
> an·ec·dot·al
> Use *anecdotal* in a sentence
> 
> ...


Please don't give grammar lessons.  It doesn't even make people who speak well look smart.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

The company is not the same from 30 years ago, sold within the last 5-6 years to the new owners. It seems they have been trying to bring it back from the dead with some nice offerings as of the last 2 years. The amplifier uses the 12AX7 tube which has been around forever. If they ever go out it should be easily replaceable and even improvable. So far I have been testing it against a ground zero ref and Focal Dual Monitor. It can hold its own. I will write a review once I have some time. Been working non stop lately.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ANS said:


> The company is not the same from 30 years ago, sold within the last 5-6 years to the new owners. It seems they have been trying to bring it back from the dead with some nice offerings as of the last 2 years. The amplifier uses the 12AX7 tube which has been around forever. If they ever go out it should be easily replaceable and even improvable. So far I have been testing it against a ground zero ref and Focal Dual Monitor. It can hold its own. I will write a review once I have some time. Been working non stop lately.


look forward to the review, use plenty of Nak in the 80's and early/mid 90's


----------



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

Porsche said:


> look forward to the review, use plenty of Nak in the 80's and early/mid 90's


So your looking forward to his subjective review?
Ive heard of a service where you can hire a therapist to give hug services.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

UberPlant said:


> So your looking forward to his subjective review?
> Ive heard of a service where you can hire a therapist to give hug services.


Every review ever done in history is of course subjective, based on opinions of a person. Lets try to keep the thread on focus.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

this forum has spiraled to a low level, sad, use to have a few cool dudes on here, now its just a bunch of immature dorks that need a safe place.

congrats on the sale


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Porsche said:


> this forum has spiraled to a low level, sad, use to have a few cool dudes on here, now its just a bunch of immature dorks that need a safe place.
> 
> congrats on the sale


Here is a copy and paste of your last half dozen posts:

*Profile posts Latest activity Discussions About*


[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche replied to the thread Nakamichi N40T/N60T.
this forum has spiraled to a low level, sad, use to have a few cool dudes on here, now its just a bunch of immature dorks that need a...
a moment ago
[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche replied to the thread Store Owner trying to rip me off?.
this is type of customer i would refuse
8 h ago
[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche replied to the thread ?.
happens all the time, people will waste your time over saving $10 bucks, zero business morals/ethics
6 d ago
[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche replied to the thread Porsche Feedback........
up
8 d ago
[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche reacted to Patriot83's post in the thread Has your life taken a 180 ? with like.
Sam this will be my last response to you. I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears. Thankfully you are entitled to your opinions and beliefs...
8 d ago
[IMG alt="Porsche"]https://www.diymobileaudio.com/d2/avatars/s/15/15310.jpg?1575533286[/IMG]
Porsche replied to the thread Has your life taken a 180 ?.
it really sucks that his daddy didn't

If this ^^^^ is the trend you are absolutely right and you are partly to blame. Not to mention some other thread where you and another member really got out of hand. Maybe it's time for you to move on? Nothing personal because I don't know you from Adam; just calling it the way I see it... But think about it. Dave


----------



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

Dave bringing the heat! 
I’ll always miss my old Nak amps. Sounded so smooth I could fall intomy music.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

i rest me case


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I will start a new thread when I do the review of the new amplifiers


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ANS said:


> I will start a new thread when I do the review of the new amplifiers


thanks, interested in your thoughts


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Will say now a 12ax7 is a preamp tube, 99% likely in a buffer stage and won't do jack to the sound coming out of the speaker taps. Definitely a gimmick


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

ANS said:


> The company is not the same from 30 years ago, sold within the last 5-6 years to the new owners. It seems they have been trying to bring it back from the dead with some nice offerings as of the last 2 years. The amplifier uses the 12AX7 tube which has been around forever. If they ever go out it should be easily replaceable and even improvable. So far I have been testing it against a ground zero ref and Focal Dual Monitor. It can hold its own. I will write a review once I have some time. Been working non stop lately.


as I have been reminiscing lately, some of the nakamichi home gear in the 80's/90's was sublime, but patchy. UNlike Marantz, where everything was great.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DaveG said:


> Here is a copy and paste of your last half dozen posts:
> 
> *Profile posts Latest activity Discussions About*
> 
> ...


well that's an interesting summary. But @Porsche also posts some good stuff, and I think he's probably a nice guy, to be fair I have poked him a bit, and if we shared a beer I think we could get along even if we talked about politics, as long as we discussed rather than argued.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Maybe it's a great sounding amp. But I'm not a fan of the gimmick of using 12ax7 in the pre stage and calling it a "tube" amplifier. Unless it really is on the power stage in which case we're talking about 1wpc of tube power...

Edit: yikes, just checked their USA site and it looks like they're slinging soundbars nowadays... Along with some pretty insensitive imagery for their subwoofer ad 😳 Definitely a fall from grace from the era of Dragon components


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

ANS said:


> I will start a new thread when I do the review of the new amplifiers


ANS, have you ever put a Hertz SPL HP802 on the test bench? Claimed 330wrms into 4. I've got 3. Seems honest. One of the few truly hi-power (stereo) class AB out there. But C four and C one would match it I expect.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The only thing that matters is the first watt


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

dcfis said:


> The only thing that matters is the first watt


Which is why 12ax7 is such a common power stage tube... Er... And the first watt "rule" doesn't really apply in car audio. Doubly so if we're talking about anything other than pure SQ.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

dcfis said:


> The only thing that matters is the first watt


People dont inderstand how important first watt is. And you have to multiply your watts by 3 to double your SPL in db and multiply watts by 10 to double percieved volume..

So im keeping my 330 wpc hertz. Dynamic headroom. 😄


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Most of us use quite a bit more than the first watt, or even the class A bias range of our AB amps. Doubt this amp uses the 12ax7 in the power stage anyway. 

There's a reason that EL84, KT88, etc that can do at least 10w in triode are the preferred power stage amps, and 12ax7/au7/ec88 etc are almost always input buffer/pre tubes.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a Marantz PM 80 home amp, 100wpc in AB swtichable to 20wpc in class a (both into 8 ohms). I rarely play it in AB, it's now powering my dynaudio image 1 bookshelf speakers in my home office. It's paired with an upspecced Marantz CD80 all of the gear is sublime, and it is 30yo. buy quality and it lasts. The bookshelf speakers were running on a marantz PM30SE no tone controls, or balance either? Audiophile amp but 30 watts. The PM80 runs the dynaudios dramatically better. 

It used to run my Dali Suite 3.5 floor standing speakers on the Marantz PM80. When I upgraded them to a 200wpc rms 8 ohm Rotel RB1080 power amp and a musical fidelity Nuvista pre amp It sounded like a whole new speaker. 

I could party louder ( I hardly ever party) the SQ was a lot better and I finally felt like I was actually getting the -3db at 32hz the speaker ratings say. 

Time and again I've put big amps with speakers and they sound better, especially the bass.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah I've been in tubes for 25 years. Pre amp tubes can make a huge difference driving solid state amp stages. The only thing that gets amplified is the Pre Amp! Tube buffer stages can make big differences. That's why they use them.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Sam Spade said:


> I have a Marantz PM 80 home amp, 100wpc in AB swtichable to 20wpc in class a (both into 8 ohms). I rarely play it in AB, it's now powering my dynaudio image 1 bookshelf speakers in my home office. It's paired with an upspecced Marantz CD80 all of the gear is sublime, and it is 30yo. buy quality and it lasts. The bookshelf speakers were running on a marantz PM30SE no tone controls, or balance either? Audiophile amp but 30 watts. The PM80 runs the dynaudios dramatically better.
> 
> It used to run my Dali Suite 3.5 floor standing speakers on the Marantz PM80. When I upgraded them to a 200wpc rms 8 ohm Rotel RB1080 power amp and a musical fidelity Nuvista pre amp It sounded like a whole new speaker.
> 
> ...


Odd, I've had the opposite experience. I've tried a few big-power amps with my big 2.5-way Scansonics and the sweet spot I keep finding is my KT88 amp in triode (15wpc). I can switch to pentode for ~40wpc and even that can get a little strident and not as sweet as I like. 



dcfis said:


> Yeah I've been in tubes for 25 years. Pre amp tubes can make a huge difference driving solid state amp stages. The only thing that gets amplified is the Pre Amp! Tube buffer stages can make big differences. That's why they use them.


As a buffer stage, hard disagree. If we're talking about a hybrid design using tubes in the gain stage, of course that will make a difference.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

When I put the Rotel RB1080 200wpc power Amp in to the system I had a Musical fidelity solid state class A XP-100 preamp,





SOLD: FS - MUSICAL FIDELITY X-P100 Pre-Amp


Item: Musical Fidelity X-P100 Pre-Amplifier Location: St Morris, Adelaide, SA 5068 Price: $575 Item Condition: Used - Excellent condition Reason for selling: Selling all HiFi equipment due to a return to the UK Payment Method: Pickup - Cash, Paypal, Extra Info: The Musical Fidelity X-P100 is a Cl...




www.stereo.net.au





I upgraded that to a MF Nuvista class A preamp, #276 of 500, with the legendary nuvistor metal tubes and a better power supply. 





Musical Fidelity Nu-Vista Pre-Amplifier


Anthony Michaelson knows how to push the right buttons. All he had to say was the word ‘nuvistor’, and every tube crazy worth his weight in anode plates was clamouring for a listen. After all, wasn’t the nuvistor the last-ever, … Continue reading →




www.kenkessler.com












Musical Fidelity Nu-Vista Preamp Reviewed - HomeTheaterReview


While unique in shape and style the Nu-Vista isn't unique in the way it sounds, which Home Theater Review found to be exceptional. While it's configuration may prove to be challenging in some systems there's no mistaking its audiophile soul for anything other than musical.




hometheaterreview.com





They were both sublime. The Rotel RB1080 is a monster. The MF preamp tames it. 

Recently I bought a Burson conductor3x reference preamp / headamp/ DAC with blue tooth. No IC's in the preamp signal path, just solid state op amps. It is a better preamp than the MF's. So sadly I'm selling them. The Burson is sublime at everything it does Conductor 3X

Our preferences might relate to what we chase in music reproduction. I like realism and detail, and dynamic transients that feel like a live gig. But maybe listening to KD Lang, Diana Krall or Marlon Williams I might prefer the KT-88

I have limited experience with valves.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

ANS said:


> The company is not the same from 30 years ago, sold within the last 5-6 years to the new owners. It seems they have been trying to bring it back from the dead with some nice offerings as of the last 2 years. The amplifier uses the 12AX7 tube which has been around forever. If they ever go out it should be easily replaceable and even improvable. So far I have been testing it against a ground zero ref and Focal Dual Monitor. It can hold its own. I will write a review once I have some time. Been working non stop lately.


thanks for responding and providing a review later. The back and forth earlier missed a valid question. Any time a product line is being brought back, we have to ask is the quality going to be the same? Over the years with buyouts and such, we have product that hold the name, but the performance is no where close to the old. I used to like the old Nak offerings but no some that had issues with them. I was a VW guy back in the 90's early 2000's and some of those guys ran Nak head units because they matched the interior pretty well. I think some of our Nissan friends ran them around that time as well. 
Are these Nak stand alone products or do the share a board with something else already out there. More and more, I see amps are being rebranded and are the same or have a tweak here or there from others out in the marketplace. I dont think this would be the case here as not many tube amps out, but wanted to ask.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Jroo said:


> thanks for responding and providing a review later. The back and forth earlier missed a valid question. Any time a product line is being brought back, we have to ask is the quality going to be the same? Over the years with buyouts and such, we have product that hold the name, but the performance is no where close to the old. I used to like the old Nak offerings but no some that had issues with them. I was a VW guy back in the 90's early 2000's and some of those guys ran Nak head units because they matched the interior pretty well. I think some of our Nissan friends ran them around that time as well.
> Are these Nak stand alone products or do the share a board with something else already out there. More and more, I see amps are being rebranded and are the same or have a tweak here or there from others out in the marketplace. I dont think this would be the case here as not many tube amps out, but wanted to ask.


Take a look at the Nakamichi USA web site and let me know if you think that's a brand producing true high-end sound equipment... seems like their hi-fi era is over. 



Sam Spade said:


> Recently I bought a Burson conductor3x reference preamp / headamp/ DAC with blue tooth. No IC's in the preamp signal path, just solid state op amps. It is a better preamp than the MF's. So sadly I'm selling them. The Burson is sublime at everything it does Conductor 3X
> 
> Our preferences might relate to what we chase in music reproduction. I like realism and detail, and dynamic transients that feel like a live gig. But maybe listening to KD Lang, Diana Krall or Marlon Williams I might prefer the KT-88
> 
> I have limited experience with valves.


I prefer a more laid-back and non-fatiguing sound in general, I'll gladly trade wattage for warmth, detail and imaging. The pure tube setups really do give some lovely harmonics, the Elekit tube amp I use has 12au7 in the gain stage and ability to switch between triode, ultralinear, and pentode, supporting EL84, KT88, and 6L6 tubes off the top of my head. 

The Conductor looks amazing for a desktop setup! I know their standalone components are killer, and with that nice warm sound I like. I may have to audition their gear some day but I don't have a local dealer.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

lingling1337 said:


> Odd, I've had the opposite experience. I've tried a few big-power amps with my big 2.5-way Scansonics and the sweet spot I keep finding is my KT88 amp in triode (15wpc). I can switch to pentode for ~40wpc and even that can get a little strident and not as sweet as I like.
> 
> 
> 
> As a buffer stage, hard disagree. If we're talking about a hybrid design using tubes in the gain stage, of course that will make a difference.


I agree and like you prefer a trade or pentode kt88 or 6550 for speakers requiring current. Most of the home audio tube hybrids are trash tubes. In many cases you need to spend more than the amp in tubes from the 50s and 60s then it will do magic. 95% of people don't do that

The comment about the first watt is Nelson Pass' in reference that a perfect first watt can be amplified indefinitely. What comes from the pre stage is arguably even more important


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Nak usa had nothing to do with these amps and it's not making car audio. Email them they will tell you that.


----------



## Tacoma2011 (Jul 24, 2021)

ANS said:


> View attachment 274313


How do you like the amp?


----------



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

NakamichiFan for Life!


----------

